# Eclipse will Sysdeo-Plugin nicht erkennen



## Biesterfeld (3. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

folgendes: Habe unter Ubuntu-Linux Eclipse 3.1.1 jungfräulich laufen. Nun wollte ich mir das Sysdeo-Plugin installieren (http://www.sysdeo.com/eclipse/tomcatplugin). Also heruntergeladen (3.1 final), entpackt und den gesamten Ordner nach /usr/share/eclipse/plugins kopiert. Wenn ich Eclipse nun neustarte erkennt er das Plugin aber nicht: Help -> About Eclipse -> Plug-In Details zeigt es nicht an. Das Löschen des Workspaces und der eclipse.ini brachte nichts. Das löschen von /usr/lib/eclipse/configuration/ resultierte in einer unfreiwilligen Neuinstallation von Eclipse.

Hat jetzt vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich das Plugin ans laufen bekomme?

Besten Dank
Biesterfeld


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

1. man legt sowas nicht in /usr/share sondern in /usr/local

2. hast du "richtig" entzippt (das ist oft das Problem bei sowas, manche Plugins entpackt man "direkt", andere haben "plugins" mit dabei)?

3. Plugin activation for Eclipse 3.0 :
select menu 'Window->Customize Perspective...->Commands', and check 'Tomcat' in 'Available command groups'


----------



## Biesterfeld (4. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

da ich noch äußerst unbefleckter Linuxer bin, hab ich mich darauf verlassen, dass apt-get mir eclipse dahin installiert wo es hingehört. Ist das jetzt ein Problem oder kann es da bleiben?

Wie entzippe ich richtig/falsch? Habe mich an die Anleitung gehalten: 





> Download tomcatPluginVxxx.zip
> Unzip it in /plugins


Das *zip-File also enpackt und den Ordner in das Plugin-Verzeichnis kopiert. Das entpackte Verzeichnis com.sysdeo.eclipse.tomcat_3.1.0\ enthält kein *jar-Archiv dessen Name der Plugin-Syntax entsprechen würde.

Die Plugin-Activation funktioniert eben nicht. Die würde doch voraussetzen, dass das Plugin bereits erkannt wurde.

Sorry, aber mir fehlt etwas die Phantasie woran es liegen könnte.

Grüße Biesterfeld


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

Biesterfeld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da ich noch äußerst unbefleckter Linuxer bin, hab ich mich darauf verlassen, dass apt-get mir eclipse dahin installiert wo es hingehört. Ist das jetzt ein Problem oder kann es da bleiben?



hat Ubunutu tatsächlich ein Paket für Eclipse 3.1.1 dabei? Respekt!

ansonsten sollte in dem Fall schon alles passen, das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte wär ein Pfad Problem

ist 

/usr/share/eclpse/plugins

wirklich das "richtige"? ist unter /opt nichts drin??


----------



## Biesterfeld (4. Jan 2006)

Hallo,



> hat Ubunutu tatsächlich ein Paket für Eclipse 3.1.1 dabei? Respekt!


Jau, gehört unter breezy zu den universe-Quellen.


> ist /usr/share/eclpse/plugins
> wirklich das "richtige"? ist unter /opt nichts drin??


/opt ist leer. Aber du hast mich auf die Idee gebracht: Die gesamte Verzeichnisstruktur von /usr/share/eclipse ist nochmal unter /usr/lib/eclipse verlinkt. Ich hab jetzt das Plugin nach /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins kopiert und siehe da: Es funktioniert.

Diese gesamte Dateiorganisation ist mir unter Linux doch noch sehr fremd. Naja wenigstens funktioniert es jetzt.

Grüße Biesterfeld


----------

